# Help I need colour scheme help



## Baby Bell

I m having a January wedding, and have always imagined having alight blue colour scheme, oh agrees. 
Anyway. I stupidly bought a dress with a brown ribbon belt and now I can't work up a colour scheme for our wedding, with a nice light blue init, that will work with the brown :cry: I like aqua which goes well with brown, but it's just not what iv always imagined. It's actually getting me down, and making me resent my dress which I love. :cry: 
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Logan's Mum

Do you have a pic of the dress? :flower:


----------



## Baby Bell

Yeah but dunno how to download.........il try find it online


----------



## Baby Bell

https://www.bridal-heaven.com/sales/forever-yours-49108/ this is the dress but I would say in real life the dress is more creamy coloured.


----------



## Bekah78

Pale blue and brown goes really well though so don't see why you can't still have pale blue as your theme. Could try and get both colours into your bridesmaid dresses to bring your belt into the theme. 
If looking for other colour ideas, burnt orange, pinks, goes with brown too. Shades will depend on the shade of the belt. 
Is the belt fixed into the dress or could it be swapped for a different one?


----------



## Baby Bell

It's built into the dress. That's what I thought as well. But when I was showing family friends who are doing the invites and flowers they said it didn't really go:shrug: this is so complicated why can't it just be simple. I was so excited to organise our wedding, it's more than a year and a half to go and already turning into a headache :cry: sorry. I just wish I hadn't shown them my dress. :cry: I wish I waited to buy my dress then colours etc would be sorted and finalised


----------



## Logan's Mum

Ignore them! You want a dress that stands out, not one that matches a colour scheme perfectly, therefore blending in with everything else in the wedding. I think it will look awesome :flower:


----------



## Baby Bell

Thank you xx. It's that filled with doubts thing lol


----------



## Baby Bell

Would this go with my dress? sky blue and cream wedding https://www.theperfectpalette.com/2011/04/enchanted-evening-powder-blue-camel.html


----------



## Bekah78

I'm sure it'll look great too. Could you go for pale blue bridesmaid dresses and a belt that matches the one on your dress to tie it in? Or brown dresses with pale blue detail? 
Don't let others put you off what you want. It's amazing how many people have opinions (often not asked for) when it comes to weddings.


----------



## Camlet

Logan's Mum said:


> Ignore them! You want a dress that stands out, not one that matches a colour scheme perfectly, therefore blending in with everything else in the wedding. I think it will look awesome :flower:

^^ I couldn't agree more! I love your wedding dress btw it's beautiful :) xx


----------



## Bekah78

Your dress is beautiful! I think the colours work really well together and is a great colour scheme. Classy and sophisticated. 

Try and remember "your day, your way". If try and please everyone no one will be happy. If do what you and your fiancé want and you're both happy then that's all that really matters. Xx


----------



## Squashy

Your dress is beautiful and I think soft browns and blues go together perfectly. Don't let anyone else make your mind up, it's your dress and your day x


----------



## Baby Bell

Thank you everyone! I think I need to learn to grow a spine and put my foot down. :kiss:


----------



## Baby Bell

Hey guys just wanted to let you all know I decided to go with the colour scheme I put up before and have bought the card for the invites in the colours so it's definite 
https://www.theperfectpalette.com/2011/04/enchanted-evening-powder-blue-camel.html


----------

